
Citibank Is Working on Its Own Digital Currency, Citicoin - Garbage
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/07/citibank-is-working-on-its-own-digital-currency-citicoin/
======
commentzorro
Holy Fvck they just don't get it. They can't create a block chain currency
because the primary uses for Bitcoin et al. are that it can be used reasonably
anonymously with no clawback and it's not under government control.

What's the point of Citibank's block chain currency that you couldn't get with
a common credit card?

(IMO, another goal should be vanishingly small transaction costs. True micro
transactions on the web would open a new world of opportunity.)

~~~
spacemanmatt
You don't suppose they have clients who would like to get in on a new
speculative currency product from the ground floor?

~~~
commentzorro
True. I hadn't thought of that angle. I concede my Holy Fvck if you grant me
the vanishingly small transaction costs.

